# Small Fabrication Project - Hydraulic Cart Stop



## CalgaryPT (Oct 12, 2021)

All hydraulic carts sag, especially as they age. I have to rebuild the cylinder in mine and clean/reseat the check value, but that won't completely solve the issue. When testing my Motorized Plasma Torch I noticed this could be a problem as even a few millimetres will affect cut quality.

So this was my solution. It wasn't designed to function throughout the entire range of motion of the cart or hold a full 660 lbs. (although I'm sure it would). Instead it was custom designed to function within the sweet zone of the two sawhorses on either side of the table that hold the motorized torch (thread is here). This gives me the ability to fine tune the distance of the plate within that range. That way the torch stays at the perfect height and doesn't leak down. I can make even finer adjustments on the ring I machined to hold the torch with a grub screw, but this doesn't solve the table sagging issue of course.

Don't you just love it when one project begets another project? Reminds me of my first (wartime) house where everything you fixed broke another thing. The money pit just grew and grew...until eventually, well...we moved.


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice. Kind of like safety bars that go over extended hydraulic cylinders on equipment, except yours is length adjustable.


----------



## John Conroy (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice work, I know all about sagging as we age. LoL


----------

